# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Cherche documentation

## neuneu

Bonjour,

Je cherche a me documenter sur POWERBUILDER mais je ne trouve absolument rien sur cela !!! pourriez vous m'aider svp ?

Je cherche galement a me documenter sur ObjectView mais ... meme combat... je ne trouve absolument rien ... mis a part l'information que cela gnre des formulaires ... 

Pourriez vous m'aider svp ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Alcatz

Bonjour !

Sur le site de Sybase se trouve pas mal de doc sur PowerBuilder, tlchargeable en pdf ou consultable en ligne :
http://sybooks.sybase.com/pb.html.

----------


## bretonne

Bonjour, 
Je dbute compltement dans l'informatique et j'ai commenc par apprendre le SQL. Maintenant que j'ai acquis ce langage, il me reste  apprendre PB. Or, rien en ligne pour expliquer clairement. Le tutorial de PB 10.5 (j'apprend directement sous cette version) est pratique pour suivre d'tape en tape, mais j'effectue des choses sans vraiment comprendre. Il me faudrait quelque chose de vraiment trs trs basic pour au moins me lancer. Que ce soit en anglais ou en franais.
Merci !

----------


## Thig

Bonjour

Un site de formation en ligne gratuit :

http://powerbuilder.hyderabad-colleges.com/index.html

A+ Thig

----------

